# Problème de résolution 3ds Max 2015 via Bootcamp



## Fatuyo (26 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour le forum,

Tout d'abord merci d'accorder un peu de temps à mon problème.

Pour vous résumer la situation, j'utilise un iMac 21,5 pouces avec écran Retina 4K, j'ai installer une partition Windows 8.1 avec BootCamp car ma copine dois utiliser le logiciel 3ds Max Design.

Cependant, quand je lance le software sur ma session Windows, tout l'affichage part en cacahouète  .. Le texte, les icones ... dans les boites d'outils dans le logiciel s'affichent en minuscule, impossible d'utiliser le logiciel. 

Je pense que cela doit être un problème de résolution mais j'ai fait plusieurs tests, rien ne change ...

Est-ce que quelqu'un à une idée ou a déjà eu ce problème ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

